# orange vs tort otter



## sheandg (May 17, 2010)

ok They are almost 3 weeks so I thought I'd post some new pics and get some input. Also is it possible to get an orange out of a blue otter and chestnut breeding?


the broken












the 2 solids


















the 3


----------



## bunnybunbunb (May 17, 2010)

I still say tort otter. The solid is for sure a tort otter so that means the broken has to be seeing as one parent is *solid* shaded.


----------



## sheandg (May 17, 2010)

what about a blue otter/chestnut breeding is it possible to get orange? that is what dad's parents were


----------



## TinysMom (May 18, 2010)

So adorable....


----------



## bunnybunbunb (May 18, 2010)

*sheandg wrote: *


> what about a blue otter/chestnut breeding is it possible to get orange? that is what dad's parents were



It depends on if they both carry shaded. If so, then yes. But the thing is from the breeding of your buck and doe it is not possible for you to get self, agouti and otter in the same litter with a parent being self. Let me explain:

Tort: aaB-C-D-ee
Orange: A-B-C-Dee
Tort Otter at-B-C-Dee

If you bred tort to orangeyou could not get otter babies because a self rabbit needs both lower case a to be self so the babies need the lower case a from both parents. The same thing if you bred a tort to a tort otter, you could not get an agouti(orange). Thus, the babies must be either tort, orange and broken orange OR tort, tort otter and broken tort otter. Personally, I believe the solid marked babies is tort otter, which means the broken must be also. From the breeding of the parents you can not have all three colors, only two.


----------



## sheandg (May 18, 2010)

I do understand that the 2 in question are either oranges or tort otters not both. I talked to the breeder I bought the buck from and she says he IS orange. His aunt was a tort otter. So I guess I'm just really hoping these are orange....maybe the solid is a smutty orange???.....I'm grasping at straws huh I did breed the buck in question to 4 of my does so hopefully in a month we can get some more babies from him and see what he is throwing?? I guess if I have more otters popping up in the litter we know he is a guilty as charged tort otter! That broken one to me looks very bright orange and has no tort look to it. It is that solid that concerns me. I just wish there was more info and pics about oranges and tort otters. Whenever I am looking up info on otters they talk about black, blue, choc, lilac not on tort. 

when looking in a tort otters coat should it look different from orange. Does one have a white undertone verses another color?? do both have ring/band definition? 


I guess my questions will be answered with these upcoming litters...hopefully everyone took. I bred him with a broken black, REW (agouti/self parent), chin, broken blue tort. We might get some interesting combos depending on either orange or tort otter.


I have been reading as much as I can about color genetics and it really is a lot to absorb......baby steps:wink


----------



## pamnock (May 18, 2010)

Blow into the coats - do you see any dark under color in the babies that we believe are tort otters? Compare it to the under color of the tort in the litter.

A smutty orange is more likely to have dark undercolor as in this photo (this is a genetic orange Holland)


----------



## pamnock (May 18, 2010)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> *sheandg wrote: *
> 
> 
> > what about a blue otter/chestnut breeding is it possible to get orange? that is what dad's parents were
> ...




?? shaded ?? I think you mean non-extension "ee"


----------



## pamnock (May 18, 2010)

*sheandg wrote: *


> what about a blue otter/chestnut breeding is it possible to get orange? that is what dad's parents were


Yes ifboth carry non-extension- but it's also possible to get tort otter out of that cross if the Chestnut carried at or a.


----------



## sheandg (May 18, 2010)

ok I took some pics of mom dad and baby coats. The baby coats look similar right now they are only 3 weeks old tomorrow. 


dad







mom







broken ?






tort black







solid ?


----------



## pamnock (May 18, 2010)

I still think they look like tort otter.


----------



## Lishka (May 22, 2010)

They are sooooo cute!!!


----------



## sheandg (May 26, 2010)

they are 4 weeks old and too dang cute!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 26, 2010)

OMG they are sooo cute!!! i love babies when they are still so young. i hate it when my babies grow up


----------



## Daenerys (May 27, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS! CUUUUUUUTE!!!


----------



## stevie2 (Jul 31, 2022)

Wondering if you ever found out what the broken orange was I have one like it and whoever said you can't get agouti, otter and tort are incorrect. The agouti could be carrying the otter gene!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 31, 2022)

stevie2 said:


> Wondering if you ever found out what the broken orange was I have one like it and whoever said you can't get agouti, otter and tort are incorrect. The agouti could be carrying the otter gene!


Please be sure to check the dates on posts to avoid posting on old ones. This one is over a decade old and the original poster has not been on the forum for many years so likely won't see it or respond. 
Do feel free to create a new thread in the Rabbitry section if you'd like to discuss coloring.


----------

